# BMX geklaut! Was tun?



## Hy2RoGeN (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich war soeben in Calw, nähe Stutgart wo ich wohn, zum BMX fahrn.
Nun was eben so passiert beim Fahren, hab nun nen platten.
Geh in Laden, Flickzeug holenm, komm raus, schloss durchgeschnitten, BMX weg.

Nun möchte ich dieses Typ finden, mein BMX wiederhaben und alles solll wieder gut sein.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Tipps geben, ob es was nutzt zur Polizei zu gehen oder nicht.

Danke Markus

(Das BMX war ein WeThePeople Crysis 2010, Standart Parts dran).


----------



## RISE (5. Juni 2010)

Na als erstes mal gleich in den Laden zurück, die Sache melden mit einer Beschreibung des Rades. Dann ab zur Polizei, Diebstahlsanzeige gegen unbekannt aufgeben und denen das Rad so gut wie möglich beschreiben oder am besten ein Foto mitnehmen. Wichtig wäre evtl. auch die Rahmennummer, die du dir sicherlich gleich nach dem Kauf aufgeschrieben hast. Das wäre die einzige Chance, das Rad bei einer Verkehrskontrolle wiederzufinden, ansonsten brauchst du gar nicht zu hoffen, dass die Polizei irgendwas macht. 
Weiterhin solltest du Freunde informieren und mal in den einschlägigen Foren gucken, ob das Rad oder Teile davon angeboten werden. Falls das Rad versichert war, ginge vielleicht auch einiges, aber wer versichert ein BMX...

Nem Freund wurde mal das Rad geklaut und er hat es wieder gesehen, weil der Dieb nichts dran verändert hat. Das Glück kann man haben, aber bei einem Komplettrad würde ich mir, wenn ich die Rahmennummer nicht kenne, keine allzugroßen Hoffnungen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hy2RoGeN (5. Juni 2010)

Ich war bei der Polizei grade. Die hat eine Anzeige gg Unbekannt aufgenommen und mir gesagt das ich gute Chancen habe, das sie das wieder finden. Also die Rahmennummer hab ich mir leider nicht aufgeschrieben, aber sie haben gesagt, das sie auch ohne diese, anhand dem Fotos wo ich mitgegeben habe, finden können.

Schließlich gibt es nur 4 oder 5 Leute die BMX fahren hier in Calw (Einwohner 3-5 Tausend) Falls jemand Pforzheim kennt, kennt er bestimmt auch Calw  

Und achja falls jemand hier sein sollte der hier in der Nähe wohnt im Landkreis Calw, ein WeThePeople Crysis 2010 Matt schwarz sieht, Standart Parts, keine Pegs dran, kann mir bitte eine Nachricht schicken.

Danke nochmals 
Markus


----------



## honi__ (7. Juni 2010)

Servus

 also normal hast da echt gute gute chancen  ist mir vor 3 monaten auch passiert!!!kurz nicht aufgepasst bmx  weg polizei usw... nach 2 wochen als ich vom geschäft heim gefahren bin und an der ampel stand fuhr er gerade mit meinem bmx an mir vorbei war dan ziemlich schnell ausgestiegen un hab ihm freundlich erklärt das das mein bike ist!!!

wir ham so ca 120.000 einwohner also stehen deine chancen echt gut!!

gruss honi


----------



## Hy2RoGeN (7. Juni 2010)

ok danke nochmal. Ich hoffe du hast Recht und er ist so "DUMM" und fährt mit dem an mir vorbei. Ich hoffe ich bekomme es wieder. 

Danke nochmals an alle


----------



## mainfluffy (8. Juni 2010)

also ich nehm mein rad immer überall mit rein.
egal wo. hauptsache da,wo ich bin.
hab es sogar mal mit in klassenraum genommen.
nur ein tip von mir,


----------



## qam (8. Juni 2010)

N gutes Bügelschloss is auch ganz nice, jedenfalls wenn einen das Gewicht nicht stört.


----------



## honi__ (9. Juni 2010)

mainfluffy schrieb:


> also ich nehm mein rad immer überall mit rein.
> egal wo. hauptsache da,wo ich bin.
> hab es sogar mal mit in klassenraum genommen.
> nur ein tip von mir,



Servus

ja funktioniert aber leider nicht überall das man es mit rein nemme darf!!!

gruss honi


----------



## mainfluffy (9. Juni 2010)

bei mir klappts. man mss hal nett fragen.


----------



## honi__ (10. Juni 2010)

servus

ja das man nett fragt ist ja grund voraussetzung,klappt trotzdem nicht überall


hatt sich bis jetz eigentlich was getan wegen dem bike??????

gruss honi


----------



## Hy2RoGeN (10. Juni 2010)

also sind jetzt schon ein paar Tage her, aber leider immer noch keine Neuigkeiten wegen dem Bike. Ich vermisse es jetzt schon so richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (10. Juni 2010)

Hast du denn noch die Rechnung oder Garantiekarte? Da könnte die Rahmennr. draufstehen. Das wäre für die Polizei ein guter Anhaltspunkt, weil die Nummern bei Kontrollen gerne mal abgeglichen werden.


----------



## erexx (10. Juni 2010)

honi schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> also normal hast da echt gute gute chancen  ist mir vor 3 monaten auch passiert!!!kurz nicht aufgepasst bmx  weg polizei usw... nach 2 wochen als ich vom geschäft heim gefahren bin und an der ampel stand fuhr er gerade mit meinem bmx an mir vorbei war dan ziemlich schnell ausgestiegen un hab ihm freundlich erklärt das das mein bike ist!!!
> 
> ...



Mir wurde vor ca. drei Wochen mein Rad geklaut (Stadtschlampe Wert "nur" vllt. 500) aber trotzdem würde ich in so einer Situation sicher nichts *freundlich* erklären...


----------



## Hy2RoGeN (11. Juni 2010)

also auf der Rechnung steht nur Kundennummer, Artikelnummer und Auftragsnummer.
Garantiekarte habe ich auch noch, aber nur Registrationsnummer. Kann es sein das diese die Rahmennummer ist? 

@ erexx 

Habe die gleiche Meinung wie du. Ich würde ihm sicherlich nichts freundlich erklären


----------



## Ketchyp (12. Juni 2010)

Problem: Manche Leute verkaufen es direkt an dumme Kinder am Spielplatz für wenig Geld. Da sollte man aufpassen und nicht sofort die Fäuste fliegen lassen


----------



## Sidorak (30. Juni 2010)

so ich hatte kein bock die anderen beitröge durchzulesen weil ich voll faul bin desshalb ... neuses kaufen den gedanken an dein anderes kannste dir in arsch stecken


----------



## holmar (1. Juli 2010)

was hätten wir bloß ohne diesen geistigen erguss getan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (1. Juli 2010)

holmar schrieb:


> was hätten wir bloß ohne diesen geistigen sahmenerguss getan...


oh jaa, die welt wäre vor unnwissenheit untergegangen.
DANKE SIDOS SACK


----------



## goeddi (22. Oktober 2010)

Da hats ja den Richtigen erwischt.
Gegen Hy2RoGeN oder auch Markus Kleine aus 75365 Calw wird bereits polizeilich wegen div. Internet-Betrügereien ermittelt.
Er hat u.a. bei Facebook ein Gewinnspiel veranstaltet ohne jemals die Absicht zu haben die Gewinne auszuschütten.Das ist strafabar.
Seine Eltern werden sicher begeistert sein ,wenn Ihnen bald eine Vorladung ins Haus flattert.


----------



## mainfluffy (22. Oktober 2010)

und wen interessierts und woher willst du das wissen?
antworte gar nicht erst.
geh in die ecke und schäm dich!


----------



## DJ_BMX (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mal Hy2RoGeN gegoogelt.

Da gibt es wohl mehrere.


----------



## goeddi (23. Oktober 2010)

Das ist hier schon der Richtige.
Wir haben natürlich vorher ausführlich recherchiert
Es wurde von mehreren Betrogenen(u.a. auch ich) bereits Anzeige erstattet.


----------



## WSKRCH (24. Oktober 2010)

bitte mal explorer/firefox öffen
auf wikipedia gehen und *datenschutz* eingeben


----------



## RISE (24. Oktober 2010)

Gute Idee.


----------

